# Vendetta sucht........(blackhand)



## Arijane (8. Oktober 2009)

Du suchst ein Team und nicht eine Gilde wo Recount Pflicht ist?
Du suchst Menschen und nicht nur Stimmen die nur WoW kennen? 
Du suchst Spaß und nicht nur 6 Stunden Raiden ohne ein lächeln?
Dann bist du bei uns richtig. VENDETTA, wo Raid, Spaß, RL und Mensch alles vereint ist
Wenn du Spaß am Spiel inbesondere Raiden hast, hilfsbereit und freundlich jedoch auch ehrgeizig bist, dann meld dich bei uns.
Spass haben, jedoch muss er auch erfolgswillig also ehrgeizig sein.
Gern gesehen sind folgendnen Klassen mit der Main Skillung: 

Warrior ( Furi,Waffen)
Priest (Shadow,Dizi,Holly)
Schamane (Ele,Verstärker,Wiederherstellung)
Warlock 
Mage ( Arkane,Ice,Feuer)
Hunter

http://www.blackhands-vendetta.at


----------



## Arijane (12. Oktober 2009)

traut euch leute wir suchen euch


----------



## Arijane (27. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## Arijane (8. November 2009)

/push


----------



## Arijane (22. November 2009)

/push


----------

